# Fuente de alimentación para varios pedales 9V.



## ki_ke258 (Nov 12, 2007)

Bueno, pues navegando por internet me encontre con esto: http://www.guitarristas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21274&highlight=pedalera, 

Alguien me podría ayudar a hacer algo similar, porque la persona que lo presenta desconoce el circuito.

Bueno gracias de ante mano.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 12, 2007)

Fijate en la seccion de fuentes, hay un monton de circuitos. Deberias especificar tambien consumo y otras caracteristicas que necesitas.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Nov 13, 2007)

Revisar www.pisotones.com

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bueno pues encontré un circuito para alimentar con 12 voltios, entonces lo modifique, me gustaría saber si creen que esto me pueda funcionar, necesito que de salida sean 9v y 300mA.

http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuitoya3.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Una idea


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 21, 2007)

Uju , muchas gracias a esto me refería, eres mi heroe amigo;  una pequeña duda más, la resistencia variable de 1 k la puedo cambiar por una normal, utilizando la siguiente fórmula?; 
	
	



```
Vout = 1.25 V (1+R2 / R1) V.
```

Entonces, de poderse hacer así, si no me equivoco, necesito una resistencia de 720 homs. o me equivoco.


Saludos, Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2007)

No revise el calculo, pero la idea es correcta.

Yo personalmente dejaria el preset, pero si lo reemplazas por una resistencia fija el funcionamiento es identico.
Presta atensión al consumo total, tal vez se necesario un disipador.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola.

Todos los efectos o pedales, deben tener la misma polaridad en los plug.

Hay efectos que tienen plug de polaridad directa (en plug tipo coaxial el positvo está en el interior , en plug macho de jack está en la punta) y otros de manera inversa.

Reemplaza el LM317 por un LM7809 (con disipador).

Suerte. 

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, muchas gracias por su ayuda a todos.


Solo una duda más. si pongo el lm7809 puedo dejar las mismas resistencias (sobre todo la duda es por la resistencia variable).

Gracias de antemano

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

El LM7809 NO lleva resistencias, la pata central se conecta directamente a maza.
Para tu caso espesifico: NO va la resistencia de 220 Ohms ni la de 1000 Ohms ni el preset de 1000Ohms.
La pata 2 (Medio) del LM la mandas a maza con un puente de alambre en la plaqueta.


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 27, 2007)

Disculpa mi excesiva ignorancia, pero eso significa, que lo que está en el diagrama con la linea roja ya no pasará por la patita de en medio del lm7809, osea que debo de cambiar el lugar por el que pasa, o como, perdona esque ya meconfundi; osea si pongo una masa directa de la patita de enmedio, entonces los que pasaba por así que le pasa.

Saludos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2007)

El conexiónado del LM317 y el LM7809 son distintos. 
En el 317 la pata ADJ no se conecta a maza en forma directa, en el 7809 si
En el 317 la pata ADJ se conecta a travez de las resistencias y preset que regulan la tension. El 7809 no lo necesita.

Fijate en el datasheet para ver que como se conecta


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 27, 2007)

Disculpa que pregunte tanto jeje esque aun no soy muy avanzado que digamos.

Bueno, entonces asi quedaria bien o hay algo que modificar?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2007)

Leiste la página donde que te mandé? De seguro que no....

Lee esto: http://www.pisotones.com/Alimentacion/MBC/Fuente-9V.htm

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 27, 2007)

Pues la verdad esque no, porque encontre pedales muy interesantes, pero no sabia donde buscar  exactamente; muchas gracias, solo una pequeña pregunta, el c4 es necesario si lo trabajo con una corriente de 110 - 130v?

Puedo poner en paralero las salidas, como en el otro proyecto? si lo hago así, me entregará 1A no?

A y unas cosas más;

c3 100k faradios? 

Puente rectificador de cuanto; 1A o cuanto?
'
y si mis pedales son de 300 mA?

Bueno muchas gracias  de antemano; saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2007)

C4: Es bueno colocarlo, no es tan caro el condensador.  

Las salidas las pones en paralelo despues de donde dice 9v.

C3: 0.1 microfardios

El puente rectificador lo podes armar con 4 1n4001 que aguantan 1 amper

Si tus pedales consumen 300mA y la fuente te da 1A quiere decir que vas sobrado en potencia, puedes colocarle más pedales sin que recaliente.  

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 27, 2007)

Muchas gracias, por tu ayuda, ya mismo me encargo de hacer la fuente.  

Gracias a todos por ayudar a este completo ignorante

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 27, 2007)

Disculpen, vengo de comprar los materiales y me surge una duda más, cuando compre el transformador viene de un lado con 2 cables cafes, y del otro con 2 rojos y uno negro; asi que suopongo que los cafes se conectan a la parte de la corriente domestica; pero y del otro lado que utilizo, las 2 rojas o la roja y la negra.

si sirve de algo dejo este link http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=TR12-1.2A

gracias de antemano


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2007)

Usa la combinación de cables que te dé 12 volt o un poco más.

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 28, 2007)

Bueno ya lo tengo, muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola.

trabsfornador :12v   0v  12v

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ah muchas gracias, ya era lo que me faltaba, ya empece a hacerlo.


Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

Ahora que veo el esquema lo mejor para no recalentar al regulador va a ser que tomes del transformador un cable rojo y el negro obteniendo 12V CA que luego rectificados serían aproximadamente 17V CC que son suficientes para que el regulador trabaje bien.

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 29, 2007)

Pero que uno rojo y uno negro no dan 6v? bueno es que me puse a leer en la pagina con mucha atensión y dice que, como menciono electroaficionado, hay que colocar los 2 rojos, y que con la patita de enmedio y un extremo solo darian 6v.



Una pequeña duda más, bueno dos, al 7809 le tengo que poner conexion a tierra de la "aleta" de arriba, o de ahí lo puedo conectar a algo de metal para disipar el calor?

si suponemos que estamos viendo los componenetes de la parte superior de la placa (no del cobre, la otra) entonces esto esta bien?


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 29, 2007)

Perdon por escribir 2 seguidos; mira mande un correo para que me dijeran bien que onda con lo del transformador, y me dicen esto:



> De los tres cables que tienes el negro o central se le llama TAP central; para obtener los 12 volts conectarías los dos rojos y la otra combinación, un cable rojo con el negro, te darían seis volts.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola.

¿Haz medido el voltaje entre los cables rojos?.

Si es así, ¿cuanto mide.?

Si mide 12V, conecta los cables rojo al puente de diodos.
Si mide 24V, conecta un cable rojo y el negro al puente de diodos. 

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok gracias, mide 12v entre los 2 rojos. Entonces ya se como hacerlo gracias... sobre lo de los diodos alguien me pdria ayudar?


Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

El esquema de los diodos está bien.

Aqui le hice un agregado donde se conectarían los cables rojos.

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Nov 29, 2007)

Vale muchas gracias por su ayuda, ya estoy soldando los componentes

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

No es mas fácil un puente de diodos integrado?


----------



## ki_ke258 (Dic 1, 2007)

Pues quiza si, pero ya lo he puesto asi jeje


----------



## Dano (Dic 1, 2007)

Funcionó al final?

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Dic 2, 2007)

Pues no le he conectado pedales aun por falta de cables, pero el voltimetro me marca los nueve voltios y a unos excelentes 950mA.  Asi que yo diria que funciona perfectamente.


Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 2, 2007)

ki_ke258 dijo:
			
		

> Pues no le he conectado pedales aun por falta de cables, pero el voltimetro me marca los nueve voltios y a unos excelentes 950mA.  Asi que yo diria que funciona perfectamente.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
> ...



De nada

Ahora queda la parte simple...

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Dic 3, 2007)

Si, cablearlo y disfrutarlo  .

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Dic 3, 2007)

Bueno otra vez yo dando lata, ya consegui los jacks de correinte directa, pero no se cual es el positivo y cual el negativo; la patita del centro es el positivo o es la parte externa?

adjunto una foto por si es de ayuda


saludos
gracias


----------



## ciri (Dic 3, 2007)

Eso es muy relativo de como lo hallas conectado, vos o lo quieras conectar..

Ese tipo suelen tener 3 patas, 2 para el exterior y 1 para el interior (chequealo con un testes por las dudas)..

Yo suelo usar positivo el centro..

Pero he visto transformadores, que vienen al revés..
..


----------



## ki_ke258 (Dic 3, 2007)

vale muchas gracias, ahora si a lo tengo terminado 


Gracias

Saludos


----------



## PabloCASM (Oct 5, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea



Hola amigo! una preguntita... el transformador q debes utilizar tiene q ser de 12v pero de cuantos amperes de salida es necesario? muchas gracias!


----------



## pacio (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola PabloCASM

Depende los pedales que tengas que usar, y el tipo, seguramente en la etiqueta de los pedales diga el consumo, por lo general de calculan 300ma por pedal(por ejemplo si quiero conectar cuatro pedales son 1.2A)

Saludos! 
PACIO!


----------



## spunko (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola amigos soy de Ecuador. Siempre me he preguntado porque nadie ha clonado las fuentes de poder para pedales, se ven muchos pedales de efectos clonados, pero no fuentes. Generalmente solemos comprar un adaptador barato ($15 USD) y se usa un daisy chain, en lugar de una fuente con 10 salidas aisladas ($200 USD).
Les comento que tengo 17 pedales de efectos y los alimento con dos 1spot de 9v 1700mA regulado, pero al tener tantos pedales en un mismo adaptador mete ruido.
Me gustaría poder tener una fuente aislada como las Voodoo PowerLab 2, pero no tengo tanto dinero jajaja.
Se me ocurrió que podría construir una con cosas que tenga aquí mismo en mi casa, y lo que me falte comprar. He encontrado varios transformadores por aquí que les puedo dar uso.
He revisado varios diagramas de diferentes fuentes de poder, sin embargo no tengo conocimientos en electrónica, así que hago el intento para entender. En todos los que he revisado siempre dan una salida y tienen una tierra común, por lo que no entiendo como podría hacer una aislada como las Voodoo.
Realmente tengo metido el bichito de hacer esto y me encantaría la ayuda de ustedes.

Este es el primer tutorial que he revisado y lo he venido estudiando ya varios días. También le he realizado varias preguntas al creador del tut, pero es un poco difícil de expresarme en ingles y no tengo aun claro el asunto.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-A-Power-Supply-For-Your-Guitar-Pedals/

Él aquí utiliza tres reguladores, yo sólo necesito 9v así que todos serían 7809, pero lo que me gustaría es poder tener todas mis salidas no sólo reguladas, sino también aisladas como las voodoo. 
- Podrían explicarme como lograr eso con este esquema?
- Si utilizo un transformador de diferentes valores al de él, debo cambiar los demás elementos como resistencias y capacitores?

Tengo tres transformadores que saqué de unas impresoras viejas cannon, la tres iguales. Según las carcasas, los transformadores también deberían ser iguales, *13.5v 1A*, sin embargo al  medirlos, dos dan 18v y otro 9v, con lo que asumo que el que da 9 está dañado. Asimismo el que da 9v tiene rectificador de 4 diodos, y los que dan 18v tiene rectificador de 2 diodos, adjunto fotos de los mismos. 

Necesito armar esta fuente aislada o mi ansiedad me matará :loco:


----------



## spunko (Mar 24, 2014)

Encontré esto que será de mucha ayuda, el que deseé tener una fuente de poder aislada básicamente tiene dos opciones, o un transformador múltiple, que según esta página son costosos, o poner varios transformadores baratos, uno por salida, para que cada salida sea aislada. 

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/Spyder/spyder.htm

Espero les sirva esa página como a mí para despejar ciertas dudas


----------



## spunko (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola amigos, les comento que he buscado el tema en el foro, y aunque hay bastante información mis conocimientos son muy básicos y no logro entender.

El asunto es que me gustaría poder hacer una pequeña fuente conmutada con salida de 9 voltios, lamentablemente no he encontrado un esquema y elaborar uno me es imposible.

De la marca Boss existen dos PSU, 120T (trafo) y 120S (conmutada). La que es con trafo es vieja, mucho más pesada y sólo da 200 mA, mientras que la conmutada da 500 mA y no pesa nada.

Mi interés es hacer varias fuentes para ponerlas en una sóla caja, y así tener, por ejemplo 8 salidas independientes y aisladas una de otra para que no compartan tierra.

Se me ocurrió que la misma podría usar un trafo para alimentar a los 8 circuitos de fuente conmutada, y usar un 7809 para los 9v estables.

Espero me puedan ayudar con ejemplos de esquemas que pueda estudiar o utulizar para lograr mi objetivo.
Anteriormente ya he hecho tres fuentes con un trafo de multiples salidas (8) usando el esquema de la PSU vieja de boss. Pero el trafo es bastante pesado.



no se porque no se cargaron las imagenes, las vuelvo a subir


----------



## Marce (Jul 9, 2014)

No necesitas un 7809 para cada salida, usa el circuito que posteo fogo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/907141/


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 13, 2014)

Estimado colega spunko creo que primero debes definir que configuracion de fuente quieres, si una hecha con trafo o una hecha switching. Si quieres poner todo en una caja te conviene usar una configuracion switching para que sea menos pesada; si es con trafo tendrias que poner un trafo grosso para que soporte las 8 salidas que queres. Si queres que cada una no comparta el negativo tendras que poner 6 trafos que aislen los negativos. Si haces 8 switching, sin un trafo de alta frecuencia, tendas que bajar la tension de la red domiciliaria a 9V pero tendras que compartir el negativo.
Solo por medio de una switching con trafo de alta frecuencia podras aislar los negativos, pero la entrada de la red domiciliaria sera comun a todas


----------



## crimson (Dic 18, 2016)

Estuve haciendo una fuente para pedales, con 3 salidas de 9V, 2 salidas de 12V y 2 salidas de 18V para un amigo. Es simple, pero traté que fuera robusta y silenciosa, veamos el circuito:

Tiene dos reguladores por salida, y trabaja con un transformador de 12 + 12 2A, el cual tiene un reductor formado por 10 diodos 1N4007 para bajar la tensión en la rama que alimenta los reguladores de 12 y 18 V. En el punto medio tiene un diodo que nos permite obtener 16V, perfecto para los reguladores de 9V.

Les dejo la placa para plancha, medidas 10 x 12 cm

Y la disposición de componentes:

Anda muy bien, es totalmente silenciosa.

Saludos C


----------

